# IT-Planungsrat erklärt Sicherheit zum Schwerpunktthema



## Newsfeed (3 März 2011)

Der IT-Planungsrat des Bundes und der Länder hat auf der CeBIT die Bedrohung der IT-Sicherheit durch Angriffe aus dem Cyberspace zu seinem Schwerpunktthema erklärt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

